# Usb WinTV dvb-t support [unsolved]

## jonfr

I just got a WinTV dvb-t usb to watch digital tv on my gentoo linux computer. When I connect the WinTV into the usb port all I get is this. This is not the hvr version of the usb tv cards that WinTV makes.

```
usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

----------

## poly_poly-man

grab the mercurial branch of v4l-dvb from linuxtv.org, compile, install, (hopefully) watch tv.

Also... is that really the name of the card? nothing more specific? how about lsusb numbers?

----------

## jonfr

lsusb gives this.

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 2040:7070 Hauppauge
```

The box says WinTV-nova-t stick model 353.

I wonder if there are any digital tv program in Gentoo linux. I don't know if kdetv can handle digital.

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> lsusb gives this.
> 
> ```
> lsusb
> 
> ...

 again, grab the v4l-dvb branch, build and install. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I wonder if there are any digital tv program in Gentoo linux. I don't know if kdetv can handle digital.

 

kaffeine does digital, mplayer, xine, and others do digital.

Look for the package dvb-tools as well.

----------

## Monkeh

Just emerge v4l-dvb-hg for the drivers. You'll also need the latest firmware, unsure if the ebuild (linuxtv-dvb-firmware) has it, but it's available here: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T-Stick

----------

## jonfr

When trying to emerge the firmware driver I get this error.

```
>>> Downloading 'http://www.avermedia.com/software/Dvbt1.3.57.6.zip'

--2008-08-15 18:03:39--  http://www.avermedia.com/software/Dvbt1.3.57.6.zip

Resolving www.avermedia.com... 219.87.67.6

Connecting to www.avermedia.com|219.87.67.6|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2008-08-15 18:03:49 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'Dvbt1.3.57.6.zip'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-firmware-2006.11.13'

!!! can't process invalid log file: merge.ERROR

```

----------

## Monkeh

Which is why I suggested just grabbing the specific firmware needed.

----------

## jonfr

But it is some other firmware that appears to be missing, not necessary the firmware for the wintv dvb-t usb stick.

----------

## Monkeh

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> But it is some other firmware that appears to be missing, not necessary the firmware for the wintv dvb-t usb stick.

 

.... So why do you need it?

----------

## jonfr

It is part of the ebuild that I was trying to emerge. The one you did suggest that I did emerge. 

```
emerge linuxtv-dvb-firmware
```

This error is nothing but a bug in the ebuild.   :Sad: 

----------

## Monkeh

I said I wasn't sure if the latest firmware was in it, so I suggested just downloading the required firmware..

----------

## jonfr

bump

I also got a WinTv USB H900 that is both analog and dvb-t. What is the best way for me to run it on ?

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> bump
> 
> I also got a WinTv USB H900 that is both analog and dvb-t. What is the best way for me to run it on ?

 

is this new one the hvr-900?

that uses the em28xx drivers - same v4l-dvb-hg branch.

As for firmware, use dmesg, look to see what firmware files it is complaining about missing, and google for the filename.

the hvr-900 (if it's similar to the hvr-950, which I have) gets its firmware from the windows drivers (extracted using a script which is in the main kernel tree under Documentation somewhere)

----------

## jonfr

I did buy this wintv hvr-900 in August, so it is new in that sense. I am going to check the wintv output in dmesg when I go back to campus, where my usb tv card currently is.

I am still trying to figure out how to make my other usb tv card to work.

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> I did buy this wintv hvr-900 in August, so it is new in that sense. I am going to check the wintv output in dmesg when I go back to campus, where my usb tv card currently is.
> 
> I am still trying to figure out how to make my other usb tv card to work.

 

same deal - google for whatever files are said to be missing through dmesg.

----------

## freeallbadgers

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> When trying to emerge the firmware driver I get this error.
> 
> ```
> >>> Downloading 'http://www.avermedia.com/software/Dvbt1.3.57.6.zip'
> 
> ...

 

The correct way to download the specific dvb driver would be to add this line 

```
DVB_CARDS="dvb_cards_usb-dib0700"
```

to /etc/make.conf.

Assuming that is the specific firmware you require, this would  only pull in the firmware you specify and avoid the linuxtv-dvb-firmware package from failing.

----------

## jcat

I don't see the need for v4l-dvb-hg branch.

Why stray from portage?  Seems like the firmware and any drivers are available.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *jcat wrote:*   

> I don't see the need for v4l-dvb-hg branch.
> 
> Why stray from portage?  Seems like the firmware and any drivers are available.

 

My dislike for portage on this matter stems from the time not too long ago when I couldn't use portage to get my drivers or firmware correct.

BTW, if emerge can't download a file, google for that package, and put it into /usr/portage/distfiles.

----------

## pcmaster

Solved? If not, test the ebuild in bug 225047:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=225047

Test the 2008.06.09 ebuild with kernels up to 2.6.27 and 2009.04.26 ebuild for kernel 2.6.28 or newer. The two ebuild differ on firmware version installed.

----------

## lindegur

```
emerge linuxtv-dvb-firmware
```

did not work, also the ebuilds in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=225047 did not work. So I gave up and copied manually the firmware from http://www.wi-bw.tfh-wildau.de/~pboettch/home/files/dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw to my /lib/firmware

To /etc/make.conf I added:

```
DVB_CARDS="dvb_cards_usb-dib0700"
```

and then I did

```
emerge v4l-dvb-hg

modprobe dvb-usb-dib0700
```

 /dev/dvb/adapter0 got created. I started kaffeine. It found the card and could tune in to some channels.

Now I need just a better antenna since the Hauppauge WinTV Nova-t USB receiver seems not to be sensitive enough for where I am.

v4l-dvb-hg brings a lot of other drivers, one is dvb-usb-nova-t-usb2 that looks promising to be used with Hauppauge WinTV Nova-t USB, I don't know what it does.

----------

## pcmaster

In /etc/make.conf has to be

DVB_CARDS="usb-dib0700"

and not

DVB_CARDS="dvb_cards_usb-dib0700"

----------

## lindegur

Thanks for the hint, I modified /etc/make.conf

portato tells me that linuxtv-dvb-firmware is using DVB_CARDS

I sucessfully emerged now linuxtv-dvb-firmware-2006.11.13 and got /lib/firmware/dvd-usb-dib0700-01.fw  :Laughing: 

Unfortunately dmesg tells me, that the driver wants the newer firmware version, dvd-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw  :Crying or Very sad: 

linuxtv-dvb-firmware-2007.04.13 also does not deliver it. I tried to use the linuxtv-dvb-firmware-2009.04.26.ebuild in my local portage overlay, but it fails when I try to create the manifest file, due to a missing avermedia link.

Now I have to stay with my manually copied dvd-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw. However thanks, I know now how  linuxtv-dvb-firmware works  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pcmaster

Try new ebuild 2009-07-23 posted in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=225047

----------

## lindegur

I tried the new ebuild 2009-07-23 posted in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=225047

The good news first. When I try to create the manifest file I get the right firmware version

```
>>> Downloading 'http://www.wi-bw.tfh-wildau.de/~pboettch/home/files/dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw'

--2009-07-25 21:45:26--  http://www.wi-bw.tfh-wildau.de/~pboettch/home/files/dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw

Resolving www.wi-bw.tfh-wildau.de... 194.95.44.33

Connecting to www.wi-bw.tfh-wildau.de|194.95.44.33|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 33768 (33K) [text/plain]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw'

100%[====================================================================================================>] 33,768       106K/s   in 0.3s

2009-07-25 21:45:27 (106 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw' saved [33768/33768]

```

The bad news, later it fails with

```
>>> Downloading 'http://www.lifeview.com.tw/drivers/pci_card/FlyDVB-T/Drv_2.11.02.zip'

--2009-07-25 22:10:33--  http://www.lifeview.com.tw/drivers/pci_card/FlyDVB-T/Drv_2.11.02.zip

Resolving www.lifeview.com.tw... failed: Connection timed out.

wget: unable to resolve host address `www.lifeview.com.tw'

!!! Couldn't download 'Drv_2.11.02.zip'. Aborting.

!!! Fetch failed for Drv_2.11.02.zip, can't update Manifest

```

www.lifeview.com.tw seems to be no more valid. Maybe their web site is down today. Something going on in Taiwan?

----------

## pcmaster

I tried the link and works OK:

http://www.lifeview.com.tw/drivers/pci_card/FlyDVB-T/Drv_2.11.02.zip

Is posible that the problem is a DNS momentary failure: wget: unable to resolve host address `www.lifeview.com.tw' 

----------

## lindegur

Taiwan is also alive today on my computer  :Laughing:  I could create the Manifest file in my local portage overlay and I could

```
 emerge linuxtv-dvb-firmware-2009.07.23
```

 and I got the newest firmware dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw so there is no need any more to download and copy it manually to /lib/firmware. Thanks for the support  :Wink: 

----------

